# TYBcom & Mcom old syllabus



## EktaG (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi there,
I am trying to get my qualification assessed from CAANZ to get admitted as a provisional member. I have done MCom from Mumbai University and completed IPCC from ICAI. I do have syllabus from ICAI. VCan someone help me with the TYBcom syllabus for the year 2011-2012 and MCom Syllabus for 2012-2013 (Sem 1 & 2) and 2013-2014 (Sem 3&4)? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Navid1360 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Dear EktaG
*

this is easy, Just write to the University's Curriculum Planning Office (or equivalent) to provide you this material.

*King Regards
Navid*


----------



## Kusya123 (Apr 30, 2020)

Navid1360 said:


> *Dear EktaG
> *
> 
> this is easy, Just write to the University's Curriculum Planning Office (or equivalent) to provide you this material.
> ...


Oh, thank you


----------



## ankita1810 (7 mo ago)

Hey Ekta, did you manage to get this? Even I am trying to get the syllabus for 2008 to 2011 and have not got it CA in NZ
Kindly let me know if you got it already


----------

